# Is this normal?



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

My trigger fish is going up to the live rock, and quickly swimming sideways against the rock, as if to itch himself. He's the only one doing it. I'm curious if this is normal, or if this is an indication of something wrong in the tank. I finally have my salinity level to 1.024 where it should be, so I'm confused. Going to run through the rest of the tests to see how things are.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

It is hard to tell from here but I am fairly sure your triggerfish has paracites as fish almost never scratch themselves against rock.
If he is breathing faster than normal Or shaking his head back and fourth, he definately has paracites and needs to be cured.
Paul


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks. We figured that out after doing some searching. Treating for ich right now, as I saw some spots on his fins.


----------

